# which substrate should I choose?



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

I am looking to set up my 37 gal cube tank (24" L x 20" H x 18" D) anew for a possible Angelfish planted tank. So I am once again looking at substrate alternatives / choices. Specifically: 
- ADA AS? (how much and which grain size?) 
- Turface (Quick Dry or MVP or Mound Clay)* (or Soilmaster Select) solo or mixed with pea gravel, sand or 3M quartz (e.g., 1:2 ratio)? 
- finally try my hand at real soil? 

Which would you choose and why so? I am looking for advice based on your longer-term tank (3+ year) experiences. TIA! Forgive me if you've seen this post in a different forum/board, but I am wanting to hear from as many as possible.

_________ 
* I understand Quick Dry and Mound Clay are new product grain sizes of Turface.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I really like Seachem's Onyx Sand. On larger tanks I use plain 'ol gravel with laterite mixed in because its so darn cheap!


----------



## A_Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

doesnt the onyx sand buffer the ph and hardness of the water? i was reading on a bag at my work and it said it did.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> doesnt the onyx sand buffer the ph and hardness of the water? i was reading on a bag at my work and it said it did.


 Absolutely.

This can be extremely beneficial in some cases.

I would invest the time and money purchasing Diana Walstad's book - Ecology of the Planted Aquarium (the hardcopy) online. I was able to get it for a very reasonable price. I read the book every 2-3 months. Absolutely wonderful. Not quick answers, but very, very, very thorough.

I am slowly putting soil layers under each of my tanks as time permits. I don't guarantee results, but I do think her information is excellent. :smile:

My tap water is very hard with high amounts of Calcium and Magnesium. Seachem Onyx gravel or sand does buffer.

Seachem acid buffer works very well with Hard Water. But if you have Seachem Onyx, you either don't want to use both or will find it counter productive.

Diana mentions in her book all the plants that grow very well in hard water. There are some that do not. You may want to look at both to decide.

I hope this information was helpful.


----------



## Loyal to the Oil (Mar 22, 2007)

Eco-complete is a great substrate too. It has no effect on water parameters. But it is fairly pricey.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

TommyBoy, How is it going with this tank? What are you plans now? Did the feedback help?


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 9, 2006)

I posted this in several forums and was leaning heavily towards soil when I got a great deal on AS and so decided to go with it. At least this time "man-made" soil (AS) seemed simpler and financially viable. 
- I had, however, already invested some time and effort into figuring out how I'd do "natural" soil and supect I'll soon be trying it in another (hopefully larger) tank. It was Diana's book which I read some time back that got me thinking of trying soil (that and the recent articles in the PFK on soil tanks).
- Since I've done eco-complete and SeaChem Flourite, they weren't really in the running this time for me.

Thanks for checking back w/ me, Jimbo.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Post a photo when you have the time. I would love to see. Honestly, I love step by step set up threads. They are so cool. Watching a new aquarium being born. Different every time! I really like those.

I myself have learned the downside to high CEC (Cation Exchange Capacity). In whichever or whatever tank it seems that *if* the TOP LAYER is not rinsed well - you may be waiting quite some time for the water to clear up. And I also do NOT suggest any product that says you just add it to the tank and watch it settle out. In that case the solution can be worse than the problem.

And when I called the LFS on the phone they said that I should not skimp on getting a VERY GOOD filter. This was for my 2 Gallon Bowl at the Office. Moron. Local Fish Store's solution to everything is bring them wads of $$$$$$$ and they will sell you more high tech crap that will 'solve' the problem.

I dream of a store that has online prices and selection and makes their money off of good advice. 
Now that's worth paying for!

TommyBoy, let us know the latest.

Thanks.

Jimbo205


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

TommyBoy said:


> I posted this in several forums and was leaning heavily towards soil when I got a great deal on AS and so decided to go with it. At least this time "man-made" soil (AS) seemed simpler and financially viable.
> - I had, however, already invested some time and effort into figuring out how I'd do "natural" soil and supect I'll soon be trying it in another (hopefully larger) tank. It was Diana's book which I read some time back that got me thinking of trying soil (that and the recent articles in the PFK on soil tanks).
> - Since I've done eco-complete and SeaChem Flourite, they weren't really in the running this time for me.
> 
> Thanks for checking back w/ me, Jimbo.


How about a mixture of vermiculite and toposoil with a layer of sand on top. Jim Kelly swears by this as per following article, which is quite interesting. You may find this helpful.

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/kelly-intro.html


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

topsoil leeches material into the water than can kill fish and some plants, i read this on another extensive thread where a guy was using topsoil in many different aquatic environments i forgot what he said it leeched let me find the article and i will repost!


----------



## xjia (Sep 19, 2006)

im using peat bottom(very thin later) cover top by seachem flourite.
it should last you 3year ++ no problem.

aquasoil is also a good choice tho.
both are what i used before.
goodluck


----------

